# Nissan BladeGlider Previews Future EV Sportscar



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan’s wild new BladeGlider might look like a concept car that will ever see reality, but the Japanese automaker is committed to the project calling it the future of electric sports cars.
> 
> “More than a concept, Nissan BladeGlider is both a proposal for the future direction of Nissan electric vehicle (EV) development and an exploratory prototype of an upcoming production vehicle from the world’s leading EV manufacturer,” reads a release on the car.
> 
> ...


See more Nissan BladerGlider photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

